# Toughest Climb in Ontario



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking for some different hills to take on and it's always best to ask the locals. In my area around Oshawa everyone does Starville and Bickle Hill, at the cottage in Bancroft it's the Eagles Nest which happens to be the hardest I've done. So what's the local hill in your area?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I dont' live near a lot of big hills, the nearest to me without driving for a half hour is Twyn Rivers Drive, and it's really short. I've been to Bancroft, there must be some steep climbs where the Canadian Shield meets the St. Lawrence Lowlands. I will have to head out to Oshawa for your hills too. Are these near the ski hills like Dagmar (the crappiest ski hill on earth)?


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

Starkville is 30k to the NE Bickle is a little further. And not near Dagmar more over to Brimacombe, there are some great hills around Oshawa but get into North Humberland county and its hill meca. My average ride last year had around 3000' of climbing needed up with well over 300000' for the year.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Sydenham...But the toughest one I know of is in Collingwood, Scenic Caves I believe....


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

Appleby Line, north of Derry Road is the toughest hill I've ever encountered in Ontario.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I haven't tried Rattlesnake Point either, but I'm not going to - it's steep, long, and there are too many drivers just like my 24-year-old-self who still drive there


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

.je said:


> I dont' live near a lot of big hills, the nearest to me without driving for a half hour is Twyn Rivers Drive, and it's really short. I've been to Bancroft, there must be some steep climbs where the Canadian Shield meets the St. Lawrence Lowlands. I will have to head out to Oshawa for your hills too. Are these near the ski hills like Dagmar (the crappiest ski hill on earth)?


dude im near twin rivers lol

does anybody have strava?


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Any of those roads in Milton going up the escarpment are tough. Bell School Line is an alternative, not steep like Rattlesnake but still makes you think twice on if you chose the right road to climb that day.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

Around the golden horseshoe is usually a good bet for climbing.

In Burlington 
(as others have mentioned), The Appleby road / rattle snake climb just north of Derry gets my heart pounding out of my chest. It's about a 10-11% average gradient over 800m. The switchback is 'fun'. I think the gradient peaks around 14%

about 2.5km east of that, there's the bell school line climb. It has its steep parts, but also a false flat to give you a break.

In Dundas,
Sydenham climb - Longer than Appleby, but not as tough in my opinion.
King St W. Climb - Longer than Sydenham and feels pretty painful.

But if you want to punish yourself and head up the steepest climbs you can find, go down to the Stoney Creek / Grimsby area.

McNeilly Poad climb = pain (like, 'I pitty the fool' kind of pain)
Fifity Road = vomiting + pain (even worse than McNeilly)
Park Road = Painful, but doable (8% gradient)

You could spend the whole day traveling along the top / bottom of the escarpment and get a lot of climbing.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

beston said:


> McNeilly Poad climb = pain (like, 'I pitty the fool' kind of pain)
> Fifity Road = vomiting + pain (even worse than McNeilly)
> Park Road = Painful, but doable (8% gradient)


These are right outside my front door, and i ride them frequently. The one that trumps these is Wolverton road. (between fifty road and moutain road) 

Whereas Fifty and McNeilly have switchbacks, Wolverton is cut straight back into the escarpment at an incredible grade. For the last few years, there has been a smiley face painted on the asphalt when you crest the top of the mountain. Makes me smile every time I make it to the top.


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Jay T said:


> These are right outside my front door, and i ride them frequently. The one that trumps these is Wolverton road. (between fifty road and moutain road)
> 
> Whereas Fifty and McNeilly have switchbacks, Wolverton is cut straight back into the escarpment at an incredible grade. For the last few years, there has been a smiley face painted on the asphalt when you crest the top of the mountain. Makes me smile every time I make it to the top.


You think Wolverton is that much harder than McNeily? I have done both 5+ times and think they about even. 50 road is tough too but it never gets crazy steep so it's pretty easy. Rattlesnake Point is a killer as well, didn't help that the first time I did it was 70 kilometres into a ride. Want to head out to Collingwood this spring/summer to try Scenic Caves, looks like a nice, hard climb.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Did the caves road last year on a MTB and yup, long hard climb and about the biggest I have seen in Ontario.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Unkown said:


> You think Wolverton is that much harder than McNeily? I have done both 5+ times and think they about even. 50 road is tough too but it never gets crazy steep so it's pretty easy. Rattlesnake Point is a killer as well, didn't help that the first time I did it was 70 kilometres into a ride. Want to head out to Collingwood this spring/summer to try Scenic Caves, looks like a nice, hard climb.


Okay, I did McNeily this morning. You're probably right about it being as tough as Wolverton. The incline is more sustained at a 'lung busting' level, Wolverton is a little steeper towards the top, but shorter in duration. :thumbsup:

I did the Scenic Caves climb for the Centurion ride two years ago. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Jay T said:


> Okay, I did McNeily this morning. You're probably right about it being as tough as Wolverton. The incline is more sustained at a 'lung busting' level, Wolverton is a little steeper towards the top, but shorter in duration. :thumbsup:
> 
> I did the Scenic Caves climb for the Centurion ride two years ago. Really enjoyed it.


Kudos to doing McNeily in this cold weather, your lungs must have felt like they were going to explode.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn, your inspiring!!

I am such a wimp to only go out when its nicer, I need to suck it up and maybe get the MTB out on those slippery roads to get some pre season miles in..


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks.

I was late meeting my group at the top of the hill, so i wanted to get a workout in. Fairly cold day (especially into the wind)


----------



## sebo2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is few links from Strava:



Strava Segment | Walkers to Guelph Line hill

Strava Segment | King Road Hill "Hamish's Hill"

Strava Segment | Steeles Climb Tremaine to Bell - 6% but only 86m of elevation gain

Strava Segment | Bell School Line pain cave - 5.7% 106m elevation gain

Strava Segment | Rattlesnake Point Climb - 8.5% 100m elevation difference

Strava Segment | Steeles Climb Tremaine to Bell - 6.0%

Strava Segment | 6th Line Nassagaweya - 6.4%

Strava Segment | Sideroad 27 Climb - 7.8%

Strava Segment | OCA Hill Climb 2011 - 9.0% 251m of elevation gain

Strava Segment | Sideroad 26 & 27 Nottawasaga Climb - 6.8%

Strava Segment | Sydenham Alma to Lookout - 8.2%


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'll have to try some out. I'll add a few that I find difficult.
Strava Segment | Starkville Hill
Strava Segment | Hastings St N Climb
Strava Segment | Bickle Hill Rd. Climb


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

Did Woolverton today, surprisingly it was somewhat easy, if I can say that. Still a horrible sight looking up that road.


----------

